# Comb Honey



## steve e (Aug 14, 2002)

Here is a real neat idea for comb honey. It looks like a real time saver.

Steve http://www.beeosphere.com/DesktopDefault.aspx?tabid=252


----------



## BusyBee (Nov 30, 2003)

I saw that in Decembers Bee Culture. Not quite sure what to make of it yet, but it definatly could be a timesaver.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If it works well and the bees fill it well, it would save a lot of cutting and draining. I wonder what it costs per package? If it's comparable to the cost of a clamshell then it would be a real timesaver.


----------



## Hillbillynursery (Nov 13, 2003)

I know I am new to keeping bees but the idea of comb honey to me is to chew the comb. Since this system is basicly plastic foundation on the bottom of the pack you would have to scrape the comb out. There is not a way of cutting it into bite size pieces. I am not saying it may be a good marketing product anyway. This was just a thought I had when I read the article.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It's true, that's the way I eat it. I cut a thin slice off and put it on my toast or biscut or whatever. In this case you'd still probably cut a slice. You'd just have to do a little sideways movement to break it loose from the bottom of the container. It's the container botom that is embossed so the bees will connect it there.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I wonder how this differs from the Hogg half comb cassettes?


----------



## Sperlich (Dec 11, 2003)

I would like to answer some questions regarding the beeopac that i have seen posted on the chat page.
I am hopping that the bee o pac will sell in the USA for 0.40$ each pac which includes the lid. 0.50Can$ The only other cost would be a wrap around label that would act as a safty seal.
Selling this product from the farm has been brisk and has been going for $4.00can with no problem.There is 128 pac/ 1/2super, with this you can calculate your return. 
In timed runs I can set up a super in ten min, four weeks for the bees to fll with a moderate honey flow, and then 45 min to break all the packages apart put lids on and be ready for market. Eack pac is holding 130gm approx or 4oz approx.
From consumer test groups we asked what was there response to the product.
1. smaller pac that can be used up in a couple of days
2. the clear pac gives you a neat look to the product and shows how the bees filled.
3. less wax to deal with as you eat the product.
4. and from the beekeeper the time it saved, very little set up time, consumer ready pacs so there is no handling again and then of course the return with little to no waste.

Compared to Hogg half comb the bee o pac is very cheap to use, ready to fit a half supper, less time to fill.

I know that I am biased because i made the product but I developed the product because there is a consumer demand for the product on the high end revenue scale and that producing honey comb the traditional way is not an easy job and when measured to the labor you may want to ask why your doing it at all.

Oh ya the plastic is different than anything used before in a hive and the greatest trick was to have this system work without needing to pre-wax the bottoms.
The websit is just new and will be upgraded over the next couple of weeks so you may want to return to the site in a week or so to see the upgrades.

Andrew


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

The original post was from steve e. This was his second post since Aug 2002. I thought that strange. Noticed he was from Ontario. Now a post from Sperlich, also from Ontario and his first post, and the maker and producer of the product being promoted. Does steve know andrew?

I only wish there could be a more straight forward way of seeing through the beekeeper helping another beekeeper, and get those promoting a product to just come out and do it. I would like to know who has agenda's and who just cares about helping another. This is not my website, but my opinion is that there seems like another dedicated spot would be helpful in letting those post commercial listing seperate from the rest of the posts. How about just listing the item under the "for sale" forum? 

Of course we all had this discussion before.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Since he could have easily said he was from Alabama, I would assume that it was a honest post from someone who saw a product from a fellow Ontarian. Also, it's not available here yet, so this wouldn't be the best time to advertise it here. But there is not way to know.

Either way, the product looks like an improvement on several levels over the Hogg system. First, it fits a standard medium super. Second, if I understand it right, it doesn't require a lot of extra equipment to hold the cassettes. Third, again if I understand it right, it sounds like less labor involved to put it in. So far, it's not available here anyway. And third, it sound like it is more inexpensive per package.

I'd love to try a super of it to see what I really think, but I wouldn't invest a lot in any system like this without a trial run. But then that's another nice feature, it doesn't sound like you have to invest a lot to try it.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Your right mike B. This item mentioned by steve in ontario, and then the owner/producer from Ontario is surfing the forum and posts his first post a couple weeks later, is probably coincidence. 

The last post I questioned (only other one) was a company from Canada promoting a 2-3,000 dollar unit, and they never kept ANY of their promises regarding referrals or putting forth additional information that was requested. I always follow the dollar when something smells. After many years in sales, I'm a little skeptical. Sorry if I'm barking up the wrong tree. I just like to know when its a tree.


----------



## Sperlich (Dec 11, 2003)

Sorry I intruded into your space. I was directed to this site because of the questions asked about the Bee o Pac. 
The bee o pac has been floating around Southern Ontario for the field test over the last three years. Ian and I feel that we worked out the problems and added economic scale to the product.
From reading your comments regarding the beeopac some of you still do not see it as it is. That could be from the webpage being up and running but not complete.

I also hope that the product will be ready for the up and coming beekeeping season.
Ps I am a beekeeper first.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Sperlich,
Good luck with your product. I appreciate you being up front with your response.
In participating in a forum such as this, many chat from one beekeeper to another and base their opinion as such. I only want to know when one has agendas or a stake in one product or another. That way I can evaluate and give merit for comments based on the angle of the information given.

If you, Steve ?, and I guess Ian now, are working on a product, than everyone should be aware of any cooperation you have between each other. I think this is fair for everyone. I only thought it very coincidental how this thread started. Not for your efforts or product. Good luck to you and all who are capitalistic in mind and try to make improvements in beekeeping.


----------



## Black and Amber (Jun 2, 2003)

Andrew, This looks like a great idea for comb honey producers. Do the containers fit into a purpose built frame or will any frame do? Will they be available directly to beekeepers or through suppliers? Good Luck With Your Endeavours 

------------------
Richie


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I like what I see of this and am interested in more information comming. Please keep me informed and any test results you have in this.
Clint
BEE KEEPING sense 1964


------------------
Clinton Bemrose
just South of Lansing Michigan


----------



## steve e (Aug 14, 2002)

I have been away for a while so haven't seen the posts. I would like to make it clear that I in no way am associated with this product. I saw it while surfing the web and it looked interesting. I just wanted to bring it to everyones attention and see what everybody had to say about it. There are people out here that like to read the forums and maybe not participate as much.
Ontario is a very big place
Steve


----------

